# Tivo Roamio Plus (w/ 2TB Hard Drive) + 2 Tivo Minis + Lifetime Service



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

It is will great regret that I have to sell my Tivo whole home system (Can't get Cablecard service in my area). $575 Or Best Offer Takes Everything - FedEx shipping included!

Included:
- Tivo Roamio Plus (with upgraded 2TB hard drive) - includes 2 RF Remotes
- TWO Tivo Mini's - 1 mini includes USB IR adapter
- Lifetime Service!​I will transfer to your account once purchased. I have all original packaging & accessories. Cosmetically everything is in great condition as well. PM me for additional details!


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Still available?


----------

